# Audio / Video >  (Nu garlaicības pēc) Ko Jūs domājat par Radiotehnikas tumbām

## JANCIS89

NU PAR S-90D MAN NAU KO TEIKT KĀ TIKAI BAIGI LABAS  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tumbas Radiotehnikā tiešām māk ražot. Pašam ir divas S-300.Neko sliktu nevaru teikt un tagad domāju vēl pārīti nopirkt. Ir vērts pirkt.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Man pašam arī bija S-90 ar skaņu biju apmierināts. Taču tagad kas nāk jaunās ārā man vairs nešķiet tik labas  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Man piemēram tās daudzkanālu skaņas kretinē kā piemēram X-Line, bet S-400 uz stereo gan rullē  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nevienu akustikas sistēmu cenas līmenī līdz 600Ls nevar salīdzināt ar Radiotehnikas tumbu skanējumu! Man vispār besī ārā tās daudzkanālu sistēmas.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Mulkbias. Pedejas RRR tumbas jaunas ir samera svakas kvalitates. jo ipasi s-300...

Varbut ir kaads, kurs butu ar mieru tas tumbas patuuneet???  :: 
Beefs

----------


## JANCIS89

Vienu s 90d parbūvēju uz metra garumu un skaņa tada pati (laba) kā bija

----------


## edgars

Pats lietoju S-90 ar mainītiem jauniem skaļruņiem un paštaisītas S-30 (salodēto brīnumu topikā bildi esmu ielicis). Ar skaņu esmu vairāk kā ļoti apmierināts. Kopā ar pārbūvēto U-7111 viņas skan, manā skatījumā, ideāli.

----------


## GuntisK

> Mulkbias. Pedejas RRR tumbas jaunas ir samera svakas kvalitates. jo ipasi s-300...


 Kādā ziņā švakas?

----------


## JANCIS89

man arī iet pie sirds s-300 un par to švakumu es ļoti sāubos  ::

----------


## Delfins

Ko jūs saprotiet, zem daudz kanālu tumbām ?

Piemēram var salikt labu komplektu pa RRR cenām AudioPro 300+80+90 (5.1)

RRR man nepatīk, tās bļaukas tikai mazām disenēm der.

----------


## JANCIS89

nu es piemēram labāk ņemu u-7111 uz stereo ar tām pašām s90 nevis kautkādu mājas kīnozāli ar 5,1  ::

----------


## Delfins

> kautkādu mājas kīnozāli ar 5,1


 tu gribi teikt, ka marantz/onkyo ar jmlab/etc tumbām skanēs sūdīgāk par u-7111 un s-90?? c'mon... tad tu neesi dzirdējis tiešām kvalitatīvu skaņu (turklāt ne-mp3)

----------


## JANCIS89

tu gribi teikt, ka marantz/onkyo ar jmlab/etc tumbām skanēs sūdīgāk par u-7111 un s-90?? c'mon... tad tu neesi dzirdējis tiešām kvalitatīvu skaņu (turklāt ne-mp3)[/quote] Es tādu uzpariktes  pirmo reizi dzirdu  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nesāksim nu strīdus, kas kuram patīk! Runājam par lietu! Būtu labāk, ja kāds tomēr apskaidrotu ar ko tad tās RRR tumbas pēdējā laikā ir kļuvušas sūdīgākas kvalitātē!

----------


## JANCIS89

Nu es nezinu, bet par to kvalitāti- kautkur lasiju ka rigonda izkonkurē kvalitātē pat pioneer tumbas  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Pareizi Jancis89!  ::  Un ja jau te iepriekš teica, ka tā kvalitāte ir kļuvusi švakāka, tad diez vai tās tumbas exportētu uz ASV un citām rietumu valstīm. Starp citu RRR sadarbojas arī ar daudziem ārzemju ietekmīgiem uzņēmumiem. Nu tad pasakat -kāpēc jūs uzskatat, ka mūsu pašu RRR ražo sliktas kvalitātes preci? A?

----------


## JANCIS89

nu ekskluzīvu preci nevajag uztaisīt par lētu grabažu  ::

----------


## Delfins

es nezinu kāpēc, bet es dzirdēju labas vidēji dārgas tumbas.. skaņa nesalīdzināma.

Runa neiet par maks. skaļuma uzgriešanu, bet par skaņas baudīšanu uz 10..20W  :: 

tas ir tikai mans personīgais viedoklis.

vidusskolas laikā disenēs biju izmantojis s90, nesaku ka slikti - labi basoja, skaņa pietiekami laba, cik nu disenei/skaļumam vajag  ::

----------


## GTC

> kautkādu mājas kīnozāli ar 5,1
> 
> 
>  tu gribi teikt, ka marantz/onkyo ar jmlab/etc tumbām skanēs sūdīgāk par u-7111 un s-90?? c'mon... tad tu neesi dzirdējis tiešām kvalitatīvu skaņu (turklāt ne-mp3)


 OOO, labi teikts! ... vienprātis ar Tevīm!
Katrā ziņā RRR produkti nav slikti, pat diezgan labi savā kategorijā, bet ... kvalitātes ziņā, ticiet man, tas nav gals ...   ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Es jau arī nedzīvoju ar degunu mākoņos un uzskatu ka ir labi  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Nevienu akustikas sistēmu cenas līmenī līdz 600Ls nevar salīdzināt ar Radiotehnikas tumbu skanējumu! Man vispār besī ārā tās daudzkanālu sistēmas.


 Daudzkanaalu sisteemas ir prieksh kjiinieshiem!

----------


## Mairis

> Nesāksim nu strīdus, kas kuram patīk! Runājam par lietu! Būtu labāk, ja kāds tomēr apskaidrotu ar ko tad tās RRR tumbas pēdējā laikā ir kļuvušas sūdīgākas kvalitātē!


 Nu vieniigais miinuss ir kastes! Taas ir salipinaatas no skaidaam un ir diezgan neizturiigas! Pats lietoju gan vecaas gan jaunaas!

----------


## GuntisK

> Nu vieniigais miinuss ir kastes! Taas ir salipinaatas no skaidaam un ir diezgan neizturiigas! Pats lietoju gan vecaas gan jaunaas!


 Kas tev ar tām tumbām jādara, ka viņām jābūt mega izturīgām?   ::  Manējās no basiem nav sakritušas kopā un ja tu dzirdētu uz kādiem skaļumiem es tās klausos!  ::  Un porains materiāls tumbām ir kāreiz.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

soorry... sajaucu. s-300 tiesham skan tiri ok!
ir kadas 3 vai 4 tras tagad tumbas, kruas var klausities. s-300 un s-400 ir starp tam. Parejas skan konkreti drankigi. Atceros, ka gaju ar savu pastuzi uz RRR veikalu pirkt tumbas. Itka nebiju planojis, bet sanaca panemt s-400, jo visas parejas skaneja arprata nozeljami.
Ir velvienas krutaas tumbas - s-150 vai 125. Bet vinas vajag patjuuneet - tad skanja ir ideala. Man ir divi pari tadu majas. Vienas tunetas un otras nee - atskiribu var tiesam just.
Beef

----------


## Didzis

Nenoliedzami, par to naudu ko maksā RRR tumbas, tās ir ļoti labas, bet teikt, ka RRR ražojumi ir paši krutākie arī nebūtu taisnība.  Pateikt, kā skan tumba, var tikai tās salīdzinot vienos akustiskajos apstākļos ar vienu un to pašu stiprekli un klausoties vienu un to pašu mūziku. Man piemēram ir JBL profesionālie monitori un salīdzinājumā ar to pašu S90 skaņa ir kā diena pret nakti un diemžēl ne par labu S90, bet tas nav nekāds brīnums, jo S90 maksā kādas četras reizes lētāk(es gan tā isti nezinu S90 cenu). RRR galvenā problēma ir skaļruņi. Butībā visas jaunās tumbas tiek būvētas uz trīsdesmit un vairāk gadus vecu skaļruņu bāzes. Nesen biju RRR veikalā un neieraudzīju nevienu jaunu skaļruni, tikai vecais labais 3GD2 pīkstulis pārvērties par 6W skaļruni, bet tā jau tagad modes lieta- palielināt jaudas uzrakstus uz skaļruņiem. Būtībā skaņas kvalitāte trīsdesmit gadus vecajai AS35 ir tāda pati kā jaunjām tumbām, jo skaļruņi ir vieni un tie paši.

----------


## Athlons

> Pateikt, kā skan tumba, var tikai tās salīdzinot vienos akustiskajos apstākļos ar vienu un to pašu stiprekli un klausoties vienu un to pašu mūziku.


 tiesa, bet ar vienu pastūzi labāk skanēs JBL, ar citu Canton un kādu, varbūt, RRR...

----------


## Delfins

Athlons, šaubos... Tumbas sirds ir skaļrunis, un ja tas izmel visu potenciālu, tad tā arī ir - fakts. neko vairāk neizspiedīsi

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Negribu samuldet, bet man liekas, ka filtri ari spele diezgan lielu lomu.
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Arī filtrs, bet nedrīkst aizmirst teicienu, ka no s* neuztaisīsi konfekti.
Izcils filtrs nepadarīs skanējumu labu, ja skaļrunis ir švaks, tas var tikai izspiest max. labumu no tā - tā pat kā ar smadzenēm un sirdi - viens bez otra nevar, un ja viens taisa sū**, tad kopumā nekas labs.

----------


## Didzis

RRR tumbās jau nestāv tie paši sliktākie filtri. Var jau strīdēties par papīra kondensātoriem, bet citādi viss ir izrēķināts pareizi, ja nu vienīgi S90 tumbās stāvēja pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi slēdži ar pretestībām, bet toreiz jau tāda mode bija. Skaļruņiem jau arī būtībā nav ne vainas, tikai tie ir morāli novecojuši un pa pēdejiem trīsdesmit gadiem akustikā jau arī šis tas ir mainījies. Žēl, ka RRR neiegulda līdzekļus jaunu skaļruņu ražošanā, bet tad jau arī tās jaunās tumbas, droši vien, nemaksās tik lēti, kā tagadējās uz vecajiem skaļruņiem. Zinātnes bīdīšana maksā naudu.

----------


## JANCIS89

piemēram S-90d laida ārā jau ar počiem  kuri regulē vidējo un augsto kanālu tumbā  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Nu vieniigais miinuss ir kastes! Taas ir salipinaatas no skaidaam un ir diezgan neizturiigas! Pats lietoju gan vecaas gan jaunaas!
> 
> 
>  Kas tev ar tām tumbām jādara, ka viņām jābūt mega izturīgām?   Manējās no basiem nav sakritušas kopā un ja tu dzirdētu uz kādiem skaļumiem es tās klausos!  Un porains materiāls tumbām ir kāreiz.


 Nee nu no basiem jau protams nejuks aaraa! pats lietoju s-400 un arii diezgan skalji! taa neizturiiba ir noveerojama tad, kad saak skruuveet skruuves! Es galiigi JAUNAI tumbai skruuveeju, bija visas izrautas jau no ruupniicas!

----------


## GuntisK

Atkal jautājums-kāpēc jāskrūvē vaļā tumbas?Lai uzzinātu kas lācītim vēderā?  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Atkal jautājums-kāpēc jāskrūvē vaļā tumbas?Lai uzzinātu kas lācītim vēderā?


 a kaa savadaak! vajag tak uzzinaat, ko vinji tur ielikushi!

----------


## GuntisK

::   ::   ::  Tāds pats kā es! Tagad klausos savas S-300nieces un basi jāsaka ofiģeķ cik tīri,dziļi.Un vispār -puče ne tumba.  ::

----------


## MONKEY

Par tumbā neko sliktu neteikšu. Galvenais, ka Latvija kaut ko ražojo. Varam būt par to lepni. Bet man jautājums ne par tumbā, bet par pastiprinātājiem. Vai RRR vēl ražo pastiprinātājus?

----------


## MONKEY

Vel viens jautājums. vai kāds nevar pateikt adresi kur meklēt RRR tumbu filtru shēmas.

----------


## GuntisK

> Vai RRR vēl ražo pastiprinātājus?


 Ražo, ražo!   ::  Klasesbiedrs pirms diviem mēnešiem nopirka vienu tādu. Maksāja 70Ls (nu tas vēl atkarīgs arī no veikala kurā pērc!   ::  ). Jāsaka gan, ka elementu bāze šim savādāka nekā mums visiem ierastajam U-7111. Kā gala pakāpe tiek izmantota kaut kāda mikrene (mikrenes?), montāža veikta uz tekstolīta platēm (beidzot!) un barošanai izmantots toroidālais trafs. Tas nu būtu viss jaunais ko caur ventilācijas spraugām varēju saredzēt.   ::  Plus vēl tas, ka tiek izmantotas jaunas tumbu klemmes (šoreiz pastūzis ir 2-kanālu stereo nevis stereo uz 4 tumbām), "tjuļpani" ieejas signālam. Stipri šaubos par to gala pakāpi-nu ļoti maz elementu uz tās plates bij-diez vai pastūzis spējīgs uz reālo slodzi atdot norādīto jaudu (pēc pases-100w). Kopumā vērtējums ir šāds- vidējas kvalitātes pastiprinātājs.   ::  Tumbas gan labākas.....

----------


## MONKEY

Par to ka pastiprinātājus vēl ražo nezināju. Paldies ka pateici, bet nezin kāds kur internetā var atrast kadu RRR jauno pastiprinātāju bildes

----------


## Delfins

Nu mans domāt ka stipri pārmaksās lietotājs, ja tur viss uz mikrenēm.
Kā saka - mazāks čakars tādu pastūzi uztaisīt - nav īpaši jālodē nekas, nav jākalibrē īpaši (latgalītes kits tipa - pie barošanas pieslēdz un viss strādā)

Bet tā jau ir - mazākas izmaksas, made in Latvia.. kas vēl var būt labāks  ::

----------


## MONKEY

Nu kāds var ko pastāstīt par S-70. Man šķiet ka tās ir tiešām labas, kvalitatīvas un jaudīgas. Kādam varbūt tādas ir vai ir bijušas un varat tās raksturot. Un cik tādas aptuveni varētu maksāt?

----------


## Delfins

Tas pastūzis laikam ir - HCA-510D .. tikai internetā nekādas info.

----------


## ralx

Pirms paaris meeneshiem reamineeju Simfoniju 003 un tagad klausos ar vinjas *orgjinaalajaam tumbaam*. Nu ko lai saka... Liekas, ka izejot caur Elkora bodi, kaut ko liidziigu un labaaku vareetu dabuut saakot no 1000 eur. Vareetu piekasiities, ka vareetu buut basiigaak... bet preciizi, ja bum, tad skan bum un nevis kaut kaads blurrr... Vispaar shii dziesma vairaak attiecas uz lampu pastiprinaataajiem, tomeer arii taa laika tumbas nebija sliktas maajai. Vispaar man ir arii Viktiorijas 001 tumbas, tomeer sliktaakas. Peec tam jau naaca AS 35 utt.  ar gumijas skalruniem, un lai tos kustinaatu, jaagruuzh baigaa jauda....

----------


## JANCIS89

Simfonijas tumbās lieto rrr skaļruņus un tādas esmu lietojis divreiz uztaisiju nelielas disenes ar tiem un vidējie trokšņi ir labi bet basam varēja būt gruntīgāks skaļrunis, bet konstrukcija ir viltīga, man patīk  ::

----------


## MONKEY

Jā radiotehnikas tumbām nav nevainas. Vecas, bet vēl lieto mūsdienās. Man pirmās tumbas bija S-20A un tājā laikā man baigi patika un biju laimīgs par tādām. vēl tagad lietoju pareizeij.

----------


## Didzis

ralx, prieks, ka esi sajutis lampu patīkamo skaņu. Es ieteiktu nedaudz uzlabot Simfonijas pastiprinātājus. Simfonijā ne sevišķi veiksmīgi izveidots tembru bloks un to būtu vēlams pārtaisīt. Otra problēma ir tas, ka izejas trafam ir pārāk maza serde un līdz ar to uz apakšām ir problēmas. Tai laikā, kad taisīja Simfoniju, nebija digitālās stuku-buku mūzikas, bet ar dabīgo instrumentu basiem jau Simfonijai nav problēmu. Simfonijas tumbas gan ir ar ļoti patīkamu skaņu un, galvenais, tās ir ļoti jūtīgas. Jauniešiem jau grūti saprast, ka 6W tumbas var tā skanēt. Simfonija jau bija augstākās klases aparāts un nav brīnums, ka tās skaņu var pielīdzināt dārgai mūsdienu aparatūrai. Trīisdesmit gadu vecs mersedess vienalga ir komfortablāks par jaunu golfiņu, tas tā salīdzinājumam.
 Viktorijas 001 tumbā stāv 8GD1 skaļrunis, kurš būtībā ir S90 tumbas basinieks. Jaunie skaļruņi tur lielāku jaudu, bet frekvenču raksturlīkne ir tāda pati kā 8GD1. Viktorijas tumbām diemžēl nebija veiksmīga konstrukcija priekš kompresijas skaļruņa un tādēļ tās augstu nekotējas.

----------


## Athlons

> ...Trīisdesmit gadu vecs mersedess vienalga ir komfortablāks par jaunu golfiņu...


  ::  mersedess arī āfrikā ir mersedess...   ::

----------


## ralx

Nu nav taa, ka pirmo reizi saskaros ar sho teemu. peec tehnikuma beigshans 70. g. beigaas un80. g. saakumaa peec sadales tika straadaat radio-tele centraa. Un tur bija biezaa slaanii aparatuura uz lampaam. Mums, kaa "jaunajiem speciaalistiem" tas bija liels briinums, jo mums aktiivi maacija, cik lampas, trafi ir slikti, bet tranji labi. Bet tur katrs bloks saakaas un beidzaas ar trafu (baroshanu neskaitot). Viss protams tur bija uz magneetiskajaam lentaam un 6 tips (!!!) bija pamatlenta (veikalaa pat taadu vairs laagaa nebija, tikai 10 tips).... un magjis 50 peedejo gadu modelis (darba zirgs). Bet tas viss kopaa skaneeja peec sunja labi...

----------


## Sleedzis

::  par RRR tumbaam tieshaam nesuudzos - patiik, pats lietoju marantz stiprekli un canton tumbas , mani arii canton apmierina un ja vajg uzgriezt skalji tad tieshaam var( bez kropljiem protams).   ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Man patīk šitais plakāts http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums362 ... CN0001.jpg

----------


## MONKEY

Man arī patīk. Derētu tādus vairākus dabūt.

----------


## MONKEY

Kādam nav bildes ( vai pateikt kur ir internetā ) ar S-50 iekšpusi. Nekad neesu redzējis. Domāju ko līdzīgu taisīt. Un vispār kur ir kaudzēm to bilžu kur redzama kas lācītim vēderā. Pašlaik vel neesu internetā atradis neko daudz.

----------


## GTC

Kādreiz skolas un studijas laikos (~ 1985 - 1990), mūziku baudīju uz S-30B. Tad likās - ''The Best''!  Protams, nav sliktas, bet zinot PSRS laika ''darba stilu'', montāžas kvalitāte varētu būt labāka, nekā tā ir reāli. Saglabājušās tās man vēl ''šobaltdien''. Dēlam jau 15, prasa savu akustiku, savā istabā. Nu tad nolēmu es izvilkt no tumšā stūra, savas vecās, labās un mīļās   ::   tumbiņas S-30B, un mazliet tās modernizēt, jo biju pamanījis internetā aprakstus par tādu varbūtību.
Lūk, šeit arī uzmeklēju dažus linkus (pareizāk sakot - vienīgos, krievu val.) par S-30B modernizēšanu:
http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/au ... -s30.shtml
http://homeacoustica.ru/index.php?optio ... 7&Itemid=1
http://www.radioland.net.ua/sxemaid-92.html
http://mkproject.narod.ru/ModS30B.htm
... veltīts visiem RRR S-30B lietotājiem un faniem!   :: 

P.S. Pats vēl īsti nēesmu pārlasījis šos rakstus, jo sameklēju tos tikko. ''Uzmetu aci'' uz šiem rakstiem, varu secināt, ka vairāk tiek veltīts laiks kļūdu labojumiem un konstrukcijas montāžas kvalitātes uzlabošanai, bet paraktiski nekas nav pateikts par filtru uzlabošanu.

----------


## Delfins

Nu nezinu, šis te man nepatika... (kaut arī jaunībā patika, jo deva daudz basu)... skaņa tāda "tukša", iztrūkst VF.

----------


## Didzis

Ar akustikas uzlabošanu nav tik vienkārši. Neba nu RRR inženieri būtu bijuši duraki un atstājuši konstruktīvas nepilnības savā izstrādājumā. Jebkura austiskā sistēma ir kautkāds kompromisa risinājums. Jāuztaisa tumba ar pēc iespējas mazākiem gabarītiem ar pēc iespējas lētākiem materiāliem un lai tā maksimāli labi skan. Tātad uzlabot var tikai izmantojot kādus dārgakus materiālus, kurus konstruktori nav atļāvušies izmantot, vai arī jāiegulda augsti kvalificēts darbs tumbas uzlabošanā, ko vienkārši nav iespējams nodrošināt pie rūpnieciskās ražošanas. Rūpnīcā tumbas jāvar uztaisīt mazkvalificētam strādniekam, citādi tās izmaksās ļoti dārgi. Es gan ļoti apšubu, ka daudzi tumbu uzlabotāji ir augstas klases akustikas speciālisti un tādēļ es neieteiktu akli ticēt visam rakstītajam. Pirms tumbas "uzlabošanas" vajadzētu veikt elektriskos mērijumus. Tas starpcitu nav nekas drūmi sarežģīts un ir izdarāms mājas apstākļos. Tumbu novieto atklātā vietā paceltu virs zemes, lai nerastos atstarotie signāli un tās priekšā novieto platjoslas kondensātoru mikrafonu. Mērijumi varbūt arī nebūs apsolūti precīzi, bet priekš tumbas uzlabošanas tie būs gana labi. Pēc akustikas "uzlabošanas" atkal veicam mērijumu un salīdzinām ar iepriekšējo, tad vismaz būs skaidrs, kādā veidā "uzlabojumi" ir ietekmējuši skaņu.  Kautko darīt tīri "uz ausi" ir garlīgi garām un ar tādām lietām labāk nenodarboties. Visdrīzāk "uzlabotā" akustika skanēs sliktāk par rūpniecisko ražojumu. Man grūti saprast, kādēļ visi tie akustikas pilnveidotāji visu dara" uz čuju"un neveic nekādus mērijumus. Tas laikam nāk no krievu laikiem, kad radioamatieriem bija ļoti grūti iegādāties profesionālus meraparātus, bet mūsdienās ielikt kompī labu skaņaskarti galīgi nav problēmas, plus kondensātoru mikrofons un attiecīga spektra analizātora programa un var jau sākt nodarboties ar akustikas pārbūvēšanu.

----------


## GTC

Kā jau minēju, manis dotajos linkos ir tikai pašas tumbas ''kosmētiskais'' remonts. Kādā linkā bija veikti arī mērījumi, gan standarta S-30B, gan ''kosmētiski'' remontētai, un vēl pāris ārzemju tumbām no tās pašas klases. S-30B, kura tika ''kosmētiski'' remontēta, skaņas parametri bija labāki (... gan tikai nedaudz, bet tomēr   ::  ), nekā standarta tumbai. Jāsaka ka S-30B nebija tie sliktākie parametri, bet diemžēl arī ne labākie.
Pilnīgi piekrītu *Didzim*, es labprāt gribētu būt VIOLET produktu lietotājs, bet šajā gad. man ir jāpiepilda 15 gadīga jaunekļa vēlmi, turklāt man ir S-30B, kuras tāpat ir jāsaved kārtībā, un kālab lai neveiktu ''kosmētisko'' remontu, ja tas praktiski neprasa nekādus tēriņus, ja nu vienīgi tikai laiku? ...   ::

----------


## MONKEY

Es no tēva arī dabuju iepriekš pieminētas S-20A, bet, manuprāt, visas S-30, S-30B u.t.t. ir musdienās par švaku. Moška sponsorē kaut ko jaudīgāku.

----------


## GuntisK

> visas S-30, S-30B u.t.t. ir musdienās par švaku. Moška sponsorē kaut ko jaudīgāku.


 Diezvai visas tās ķīniešu tumbeles kam virsū rakstīti baigie kilovati spēj izspiest laikā vairāk par 15w....  ::  Radiotehnika rullz!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MONKEY

Nu bet protams ka foršas ir RRR. Es domāju ka, lai sponsorē S-50. Es pats labprāt dabūt kaut vienu RRR tumbu, kas ir S-50 jaudīgāka.

----------


## Mairis

> Es no tēva arī dabuju iepriekš pieminētas S-20A, bet, manuprāt, visas S-30, S-30B u.t.t. ir musdienās par švaku. Moška sponsorē kaut ko jaudīgāku.


 iisteniibaa S-30B skan loti labi un nemaz nav pa shvaku, pasham ir!
Kut pats lietoju S-90 un S-400, izvelkot taas 30desmitnieces nemaz neliekas, ka vinjas slikti skan! Vieniigi skaljrunjiem peec ilgiem gadiem nolokaas vadi un tad ir auzas, jo salodeejot ilgi netur! Es nemainiitu savas RRR tumbas pret kautkaadas citas firmas tumbaam!

----------


## MONKEY

Varbūt tev arī ir taisnība. Tieši S-30B neesu klausijies. Nu man ar divām S-20A, vai vienu S-30 ir par klusu. Es pats pašlaik klausos tumbu ar parīra skaļruņiem (kvalitātes šādām tumbām tiešām nav). Jādomā ka drīz būs gatava tā tumba ko minēju citos tematos, vismaz gumijas skaļruņi.

----------


## Delfins

gumija dod basu (vajag lielu jaudu arī), normāli papīra sk. - dod kvalitāti (pietiek ar lampinieku 10W)

----------


## MONKEY

kvalitāti dod lampinieki. Papīra skaļruņiem ir cieti basi.

----------


## JANCIS89

Nu vot arī simfonijas tumba
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums366 ... IM0337.jpg

----------


## Atis

Uzskatu ka simfonijas tumbas ir labas kvalitātes pašam arī viena ir   ::

----------


## GEmachine

Gribēt vēl piemetināt, ka SM-1000 arī ir pirkšanas vērtas. Skan patīkami.

----------


## JANCIS89

> Gribēt vēl piemetināt, ka SM-1000 arī ir pirkšanas vērtas. Skan patīkami.


 Kā tad viņa izskatas  ::

----------


## Atis

Man ir šāda vecā RRR (Simfonija-stereo) tumba un skan viņa labi http://www.atix.blogs.lv/raksts/39931/Veca-rrr-tumba/

----------


## MONKEY

Guugļojot atradu ka ekstistē S-30A. Atradu arī bildi un tā ir identiska S-20A tikai tai nav remr simbola. Tapec palugšu kādam pateikt, vai kā savadāk, kāds ir viltrs un kādi ir skaļruņi.

----------


## MONKEY

Par RRR tumbām var atrast informāciju    http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?   . Tur daudzi arī tās salīdzina ar citām markām. Vispār daudz noderīga var atrast.

----------


## MONKEY

Jaunajās tumbās man tikai nepatīk tas izmērs. Salidzinot ar vecajām. Piemēram s-400, manuprāt, izmērs priekš diviem basiniekiem ir pārāk maz. Neesu parliecināts, bet jaunajām dažām nav trubu, bet gan tā vietā skaļrunis bez magnēta. Neesu dzirdejis, bet sķiet ka diezkas nav.

----------


## Didzis

Pasīvā membrāna(skaļrunis bez magnēta) ir labāks risinājums skaņu tehnikā nekā fāzu invertors(truba). Šādus risinājumus izmantoja jau sen, tikai tie ir daudz dārgāki par vienkāršu "trubu". Parasti jau žēl atstāt veselu pasīvu skaļruni. Vienmēr jau gribas tam pievadīt skaņu signālu.

----------


## Athlons

> Pasīvā membrāna(skaļrunis bez magnēta) ir labāks risinājums skaņu tehnikā nekā fāzu invertors(truba).


  ::  eee... nevēlies paskaidrot?!... kaut kā nepieleca... par ko īsti ir runa?...

----------


## MONKEY

Vienkārši no kastes nestumj gaisu pa vazu inventoru, bet tiek kustināta ar gaisa plūsmām membrāna bez magnēta un rodās bass.

----------


## MONKEY

Subwoferos ja ir šada pasīvā mebrāna tad tā ir priekšā un skaļrunis ar magnētu ir aiz tā, bet es nesaprotu kā ir tumbās, kad abi divi ir uz vienas virsmas priekšpusē, kā tad tas viss notiekās. Nez tai pasīvajai mebrānai kautkā speciāli pievada gaisu? Lai nu kā dažās RRR tumbās ir šadi brīnumi.

----------


## MONKEY

Šo pasīvo membrānu padarīšanas sauc par    Passive Radiator    . Tikai nesaprotu kapēc radiator.

----------


## Delfins

Mh, bildi studijā, ar tām RRR tumbām...

----------


## MONKEY

Nu lūk šķirstot citu forumu arī atradu tēmu par passive radiator. Cik var ticēt tad tur ir pieminētas divas RRR tumbas un bildes arī ieliktas. Te tās forums ( Tur jāsāk lasīt no vidus, jo sakumā ir cita tēma )  -  http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=41387  .

----------


## MONKEY

> Arī filtrs, bet nedrīkst aizmirst teicienu, ka no s* neuztaisīsi konfekti.
> Izcils filtrs nepadarīs skanējumu labu, ja skaļrunis ir švaks, tas var tikai izspiest max. labumu no tā - tā pat kā ar smadzenēm un sirdi - viens bez otra nevar, un ja viens taisa sū**, tad kopumā nekas labs.


 Pārlasot šo tēmu par Radiotehnikas tumbām, un to skaļruņiem un filtriem, atcerējos to ka viena S-30 maksāja 60 rubļus. Skaļrunis 10gd-34-80 maksāja 15 rubļus un 3gd-2 makāja 3 rubļus. Tātad no visiem 60 rubļiem par skaļruņiem maksāja 18 rubļus un sanāk ka tomēr lielu naudu maksāja par filtriem ( ja tik es visu atceros pareizi ). Tad jau sanāk ka filtrs ir vērtīgākais? Man tas liekās dīvaini, ka skaļruņi maksāja salīdzinoši lēti.

----------


## Didzis

MONKEY, domā, ka krievu laikos arī netaisīja biznesu, un kā vēl taisīja. Gan jau kāds atcerās, cik tais laikos maksāja krāsu TV, vai tadioaparāts. Ar mūsdienu skatījumu tās bija vājprāta cenas. Piemēram VEFs taisīja VEF202 uztvētrēju, kura pašizmaksa bija kautkur ap 20 rubļiem, bet pārdeva to par 90 rubļiem. Tur pietika peļnas gan ražotājam, gan pārdevējam(visā lielajā PSRS vefiņs maksāja vienādi), gan valstij.  Mūsdienās analogs aparāts maksā ap 5Ls. Tāpēc jau VEFs aizgāja pa burbuli, jo nemācēja izdzīvot ar mazāku peļnu. RRR tumbu ražotāji spēja noreaģēt uz tirgus izmaiņām un strādā vēl šodien un ,savā cenu kategorijā, pat ar labiem rezultātiem. Žēl gan, ka RRR inženieri vairāk "nebīda zinātni" un būtībā strādā uz vecajiem skaļruņiem. S90 basiniekam GDN75 jau būs vairāk kā trīsdesmit gadi. Filtrs tumbā var maksāt ļoti dārgi, ja tajā izmanto dārgus audiofilu kondrnsātorus. Spoles jau būtībā neko nenaksā, ja nu vienīgi kāds jukušais tin tās no supertruper vada.

----------


## MONKEY

> Žēl gan, ka RRR inženieri vairāk "nebīda zinātni" un būtībā strādā uz vecajiem skaļruņiem. S90 basiniekam GDN75 jau būs vairāk kā trīsdesmit gadi.


 Tie jaunie basu skaļruņi ir identiski vecajiem? Pilnīgi viss neatšķirās, vai tomēr, piemēram, tinums ir savādāks?

----------


## Mairis

> Žēl gan, ka RRR inženieri vairāk "nebīda zinātni" un būtībā strādā uz vecajiem skaļruņiem. S90 basiniekam GDN75 jau būs vairāk kā trīsdesmit gadi.
> 
> 
>  Tie jaunie basu skaļruņi ir identiski vecajiem? Pilnīgi viss neatšķirās, vai tomēr, piemēram, tinums ir savādāks?


 nav nekādu jauno skaļruņu! Ir tie paši vecie, labie skaļruņi, tikai ražoti 2007 gadā! Tā ir visa atšķirība!

----------


## MONKEY

> Jaunajās tumbās man tikai nepatīk tas izmērs. Salidzinot ar vecajām. Piemēram s-400, manuprāt, izmērs priekš diviem basiniekiem ir pārāk mazs.


 Nu beidzot es arī esmu dabujis S-30B. Skaņa forša. Bet tagad es zinu, kas man vēl nepatīk radiotehnikas tumbās. Kastēm ir apkārt  līmēts kaut kāds materiāls un stūri nobružājās un atlīp.

----------


## Didzis

RRR ražo mājas akustiku un tā nav patedzēta vazāšanai apkārt. Ja gribi lai stūrīši nenoberžas, tad jāpērk profesionāla akustika ar metāla stūrīšiem. Akustikai, kuru cilā tikai mainot mājas iekārtojumu, nebūtu godīgi pārmest, ka tā nav apkalta ar metālu.

----------


## MONKEY

Tas ka ar tumbām jaapietās ir saprātīgi ir taisnība. Bet konkurēti S-30B kastes ir aplīmētas ar kautkādu dekoratīvu materiālu, un citām tumbām cik es zinu ir finieris nokrāsots un viss. Dažām tumbām tas materiāls ir uzlīmēts neprecīzi vai pats ar laiku atnāk vaļā. Šeit attēlā var redzēt to tajos sarkanajos apļos http://content2-foto.inbox.lv/albums472 ... /s-30b.gif . Bet tā jau nav liela problēma un ja grib tad var tos stūrus pārlīmēt (es to jau izdariju). Viss cits tajās tumbās ir labs. Man patika tas ka šajās tumbās starp skaļruņiem un finieri vairs nav tā lipīgā viela kā tas ir S-30.

----------


## Mairis

> Tas ka ar tumbām jaapietās ir saprātīgi ir taisnība. Bet konkurēti S-30B kastes ir aplīmētas ar kautkādu dekoratīvu materiālu, un citām tumbām cik es zinu ir finieris nokrāsots un viss. Dažām tumbām tas materiāls ir uzlīmēts neprecīzi vai pats ar laiku atnāk vaļā. Šeit attēlā var redzēt to tajos sarkanajos apļos http://foto.inbox.lv/martini152/S-30B/s-30b.gif . Bet tā jau nav liela problēma un ja grib tad var tos stūrus pārlīmēt (es to jau izdariju). Viss cits tajās tumbās ir labs. Man patika tas ka šajās tumbās starp skaļruņiem un finieri vairs nav tā lipīgā viela kā tas ir S-30.


 Man ir S-30B, kuras nav aplīmētas ne ar ko! Viņas ir lakotas tāpat kā S-90.

----------


## MONKEY

Cik es zinu, ka ir divi S-30B veidi ( vienas jaunākas un otras vecākas ). Viens - filtrs nāk aizmugurē pieskrūvēts pie plastmasas kur sprauž tumbai vadus, otrs - filtrs ir pieskrūvēts priekšpusē virs skāļŗuņiem. Un varētu būt ka vienās ir lakotas.

----------


## Mairis

> Cik es zinu, ka ir divi S-30B veidi ( vienas jaunākas un otras vecākas ). Viens - filtrs nāk aizmugurē pieskrūvēts pie plastmasas kur sprauž tumbai vadus, otrs - filtrs ir pieskrūvēts priekšpusē virs skāļŗuņiem. Un varētu būt ka vienās ir lakotas.


 Nesaki viss ka tā:
Man ir 6 S-30B.
Vienam komplektam ir filtrs aizmugurē un viņas ir aplīmētas.
Vienam komplektam ir filtrs priekšā un tās arī ir aplīmētas.
Un trešjajam komplektam filtrs ir priekšā un tās ir lakotās.
Tā kā viņi vnk ražoja kā pagadījās un neskatījās ne uz ko.

----------


## ezis666

> Spoles jau būtībā neko nenaksā, ja nu vienīgi kāds jukušais tin tās no supertruper vada.


 Varš maksā ap 6Ls/kg  :: , tīšana arī nav pa velti.
Lētāk ir atsevišķus pastūžus un aktīvo filtru pirms tiem.

----------


## Delfins

Papildinot ezis666, mans domāt, ka ne tikai lētāk, bet pareizāk... nu nav pastūzim ir jādara tas, ko pēctam tik un tā atfiltrē.   ::

----------


## Didzis

Protams, var filtrēt skaņu pirms stiprekļa ieejas un uz katru skaļruni uzlikt savu gala pakāpi. Tāds risinājums nav universāls un ir pieņemams tikai aktīvajām tumbām ar iebūvētiem pastiprinātājie.  Ir jau tumbas ar atseviškiem skaļruņu izvadiem. Lielākā daļa tautas nav spējīga pareizi pieslēgt tumbai divus vadus, bet lai pareizi pievienot sešus vadus jau vajag elektronikas ģēniju. Varat jau smietie, bet cik nav redzēti vadi ar sajauktu polaritāti un tad viens vads sarkans un jāpieslēdz pie sarkanās klemmes, tak vienalga pievieno pie melnās klemmes. Pareizi izveidotam pasīvajam filtram arī nav ne vainas, jo, saskaņojot to ar skaļruņa raksturlīkni, var iegūt ļoti labus rezultātus.
Ja runa iet par RRR skaļruņiem, tad S90 basinieks 75GD1 ir tas pats AS35 30GD1 basinieks, ir jaunās SM300 tumbas basinieks un ir tas pats vecās Viktorijas 001 8GD1 skaļrunis, kurš radīts ap 1970 gadu. Tai laikā tumbas ar 8GD1 skaļruņiem bija pasaules klases līmenī un pat dabūja kautkādās starptautiskas prīzes. Jā, jaunajiem skaļruņiem ir citi magnēti un citi vijumi spolē, bet tie skan precīzi kā 8GD1 un pofig, ka jauda itkā lielāka(spole nodeg pie lielākas jaudas), skaļruņa konstrukcija pēdesjos trīsdesmit gados  būtiskinav mainījusies. Tas gan galīgi nenozīmē, ka 8GD1 skaļrunis būtu slikts(pats tādus klausos), bet tehnikas progress jau nestāv uz vietas.

----------


## MONKEY

Nolēmu par tiem 8GD1 paskatīties vairāk. Atradu Viktoriju 001 un mazliet nošokēja, ka tajā esošais pastiprinātājs uz 8 omiem dod nominālo 4w, maksimālais 16w, un tāds spēja kustināt tās 8AS-2? Kaut gan tā vismaz ir patiesa jauda, nekā musdienās tie nenormālie ķīniešu w. Vispār esu dzirdējis, ka ir tādas 40AS, kas ir pēc iskata un visa pārēja tādas pašas kā 8AS-2. Izrādās ka ir arī tāda ļubava un tai arī līdzi nāk tumbas 8AS-2, tikai ir savādākikastes izmēri un skaļruņi, cik sapratu, ir četri 8GD-1, 4GD-6 ( man pirms laika bija divi tādi orģinālā kastē neattaisīti  ::   ) un kautāks kontroles iekšpusē 0,25GD-2 ( kam, kas tas tāds ? ). Šeit adreses - http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/v ... lubava.htm , http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/v ... ikt001.htm .Vispār mani izbrīna kādu troksni varēja dabūt tajos laikos kad parādijās šīs tumbas. Tāda veida tumbas kur basinieks ir pietiekoši liels,ar gumiju un lielu gājienu. Tajos laikos tak vel bija papīru skaļruņu ēra   ::  . Un ja vel tad bija tāda mūzika, kuru var griest cik skaļi vien gribi. Domajams ka skaļums tad bija pietiekams.

----------


## Didzis

Ļubavai bija sava tumba(ļubava bija mono) ar tiem pašiem skaļruņiem, kā Viktorijā 001. Akustikai bija mazāki gabarīti un tā diemžēl ne seviški labi skanēja. Pašam tāda viena tumba ir un varu salīdzināt. Lubava tika speciāli būvēta priekš kuģu radiomezgliem un pašā radiouztvērējā bija iebūvēts neliels slaļrunītis, lai varētu uzskaņot uz staciju un palaist skaņu tālāk radiotranslācijā. Tumba uz 8GD1 bija paredzēta, lai kartīgi var kontrolēt skaņu. Ļubava bija unikāla ar to, ka tajā vienīgajā bija iebūvēts gan krievu 66-72MHz FM uztvērējs, gan arī rietumu 88-108MHz FM uztvērējs(kuģi jau braukāja pa visu Pasauli). Citādi Ļubava bija ļoti līdzīga Viktorijai.  FM bloks bija ļoti kvalitatīvs un ar tādu, krievu laikos, tiku ķēris zviedru radiostacijas. Vesalus piecus polšus atdevu večiem, lai izstiepj no RRR rūpnīcas rietumu FM bloku.
Ja runa iet par skaņas skaļumu un jaudām, tad mūsdienu jaunatnei tiešām grūti saprast, ka 4W pastiprinātājs var ļoti neslikti skanēt un visu istabu piebļaut. Pirms Viktorijas bija Simfonijas tumbas ar 6W jaudu. Tad nu, kad šādas tumbas pieslēdzu pie muzikas centra orģinālo "200W" sūdu vietā, tad viens jaunasi skaņas "speciālists" gandrīz zaudēja derības, jo neparko neticēja, ka Simfonijas tumbām ir tikai 6W. Pēc viņa subjektīvā sprieduma Simfonijas tumbām bija vismaz 100-150W. Tā nu tagad cilvēku prāti ir galīgi sačakarēti ar nepareiziem skaļruņu un pastiprinātāju jaudas mērijumiem. Kad es saku, ka ar 50W mājas pastiprinātājam sen diezgan, tad mani norej un apgalvo, ka bez 500W uz ausi nav nekādas muzikas klausīšanās, bet kad pārmēra to 500W stiprekli, tad izrādās, ka pēc vecajām mērīšanas metodēm, tā izejas jauda ir knapi tie pāši manis nosauktie 50W. Es ticu tikai jaudai, kuru pats nomēru savā darbnīcā.Tagad uz aparātiem raksta vienkārši fantastiskas muļķības un cilvēki tic.

----------


## MONKEY

> Vesalus piecus polšus atdevu večiem, lai izstiepj no RRR rūpnīcas rietumu FM bloku.


 Ir dzirdēts, ka no RRR rūpnīcas varēja šo to dabūt. Esu dzirdējis, ka daudzi esot sarunājuši un 3 naktī brauca uz rupnīcu un tur pār sētu esot metuši  radioaparātu rigonda šaijas u.t.t. Esot varējis dabūt arī skaļruņus. Nezinu cik no tā visa ir patiesība.

Man bija viens gadijums dzīvoklī, kad par manu mūzikas klausīšanos bija pretenzijas kaimiņiem. Man tad vel bija S-20A un biju vienu reizi uzgriezis nu cik tik var. Atnāca kaimiņš un palūdza nogriest mūziku. Varat ticēt, varat neticēt. Es pēc tam ilgi prātoju kā vienu S-20A varēja dzirdēt, tad jau ar glāzi pie sienas bija jāklausās, lai ko dzirdētu  ::  . Lai gan bija divi iemesli - mana izstaba ir blakus kaimiņu un viņi bija tiko atnākuši no bērēm. Nākošjā rītā ar kaimiņu satikos, un šis prasija, kas man tur pa mūzikas centru    ::  .

----------


## Delfins

MONKEY, dzirdamība atkarīga no mājas konstrukcijas.
Es, piemēram, hrusčovkā dzirdu vieglus šķaudienus un sarunas.

----------


## Didzis

Nevaru pateikt, kā notika RRR rūpnīcā ar  nelegālu aparatūras iegādi(es tiku praksē REMR atskaņotāju rūpnīcā), bet kautkā jau man to FM uztvērēju veči iznesa. Krievu laikos šnabis un spirts bija galvenā valūta. Man ir tikai pieredze ar REMR. Kā jau jauniņos praktikantus mūs norīkoja strādāt pašu "kvalificētāko" darbu-skrūvēt špļkas. Protams, tas bija zem mana goda, jo biju cerējis kā minimums stažēties pie aparatūras regulētājiem(pati augstākā kvalifikācija ražošanas procesā).Tā nu es visādi laidu luni(špiļkas neskrūvēju principā) un siroju pa visu rūpnīcu. Tur protams bija visādas labas lietas, kuras "jaunajam raditehniķim" ļoti noderētu, bet kā dabūt? Tād nu šņabja pudele darīja brīnumus. Rūpnīcas teritorijā divas ГЗМ005 galviņas, kuras katra maksāja 75 rubļus, varēja dabūt par vienu pudeli šņabja(4,12 rubļi). Lai kā arī nebūtu, bet pirms došanās uz praksi, es vienmēr iegriezos šņabja bodē. Diplomātā iegāja pieci polši un par tiem varēja dabūt pilnīgi visus. Parastajiem strādniekiem bija problēmas ienest alkaholu, bet praktikantus nezkādēļ nepārbaudīja. Tā nu man vēl tagad nav jāpērk ne lodalva, ne montāžas vadi, ne citas noderīgas lietas. Tā tāda liriska atkāpē par "labajiem krievu laikiem".
Ja runa iet par muzikas skaļumu, tad viss ir relatīvi. Viena lieta ir zem šmigas klausīties stuku-buku muzičku, kad griez cik gribi, vienalga par maz, cita lieta, kad ap galvu naktī lido ods un neparko nevar aizmigt no tās '"skaļās" sīkšanas.

----------


## mishka

ja jau te tēma par rrr audio tehniku, lai nebūtu jātaisa jauns topiks, ielikšu šeit savu jautājumu par nelielu 30w skailjruņa remontu..
skaņa ir nedaudz čarkstoša uz basa, vainīgi ir vadu savienojumi pie membrānas ( dažas dzīslas ir nolocījušās vibrācijas rezultātā ), tāpēc nav īsti kontakta.
ko darīt? meģināt lodēt, vai ar superlīmi pieķert?

----------


## Vitalii

by Mishka:   30w skailjruņa remonts.. 30w skailjruņa remontu..vainīgi ir vadu savienojumi pie membrānas ( dažas dzīslas ir nolocījušās vibrācijas rezultātā ), tāpēc nav īsti kontakta.
 - meģināt lodēt, vai ar superlīmi pieķert?

 salodēt jau vari...principā tas problēmu neatrisinās - pēc laika lodējumā cietā būs tā pati problēma.
 - jāmaina elastīgais vads.

----------


## mishka

nomainīju, tagad baigi stilīgi skan arī bez kastes   ::

----------


## uldisb

Nezinu vai 8GD1 skaļrunis ir kur saņēmis kaadu balvu vai nav, bet Viktorijas 001 akustika 8AS1 točna skan sliktāk par simfonijas 03 tumbaam. Un tā gan savulaik ir izvirziita valsts preemijai (psrs). Pirms jaunā gada dabūju vēl vienu pāri Simfonijas tumbu ar vienu beigtu basinieku 6GD1. (man tagad 4 taadas, 2 viktorijas, un buus arii AS35). Tad luuk, ljoti gribeejaas to skaļruni dzīivu nesapleeshot. Un aizgāju uz shodienas ruupniicu, kur mani ieteica veel vienu viirinju un tas sataisiija kaa jaunu. Nu papljaapaajaam par šo un to, prasu -varbuut var shī skaļruņa vietā ielikt kādu jaunu un sekoja atbilde ka TAADU SKAĻRUŅU VAIRAAK NAV UN AR SHODIENAS TOS AIZVIETOT NEVAR, JO VISI IR SLIKTAAKI! un shodienas RRR dziivo uz taalo seno gadu izstraadaajumiem, kuriem buutiski uzlabots tikai dizains. taa luuk.

----------


## Delfins

Un tu naivi tici tam vīrelim, kurš vistacamāk ir katru-dienu-pālī !?
Arī atceries vienu ļoti svarīgu lietu - slikts/labs ir tikai un vienīgi subjektīvs viedoklis. Nekāds rakstūrlīknes, tehnoloģijas tur nelīdzēs.

----------


## uldisb

Viirelis ir bijushais shii ceha inzenieris, kursh tālredziigi savaacies daudzas labas mantinjas no tiem laikiem. Specializeejas tikai uz skaļruņu remontu visaadiem apskaņošanas kantoriem uc.

----------


## Delfins

> Viirelis ir bijushais shii ceha inzenieris


 Nu un!? visi viņi tolaik bija dzērāji un `izskalotie`... RRR ir vietējais širpotrebs. Lai cik tas ļauni pateikts nebūtu...   ::  
Mani fascinē vot tieši tādi cilvēki, kas tādus klausās..

----------


## Vitalii

::  


> Nezinu vai 8GD1 skaļrunis ir kur saņēmis kaadu balvu vai nav, bet Viktorijas 001 akustika 8AS1 točna skan sliktāk par simfonijas 03 tumbaam. Un tā gan savulaik ir izvirziita valsts preemijai (psrs). Pirms jaunā gada dabūju vēl vienu pāri Simfonijas tumbu ar vienu beigtu basinieku 6GD1. (man tagad 4 taadas, 2 viktorijas, un buus arii AS35). Tad luuk, ljoti gribeejaas to skaļruni dzīivu nesapleeshot. Un aizgāju uz shodienas ruupniicu, kur mani ieteica veel vienu viirinju un tas sataisiija kaa jaunu. Nu papljaapaajaam par šo un to, prasu -varbuut var shī skaļruņa vietā ielikt kādu jaunu un sekoja atbilde ka TAADU SKAĻRUŅU VAIRAAK NAV UN AR SHODIENAS TOS AIZVIETOT NEVAR, JO VISI IR SLIKTAAKI! un shodienas RRR dziivo uz taalo seno gadu izstraadaajumiem, kuriem buutiski uzlabots tikai dizains. taa luuk.


  Simfonija - 003 ... (lieliska akustika) ar labu skaņas spiedienu-Pa. un pats rādzīnš sakarīgs ar iekšējo lampu pastiprinātāju uz 6P14P lampiņām. ( ir jau daļa lampas sameklētas no eBaya, ceru nomainīt visas rādžina trakta lampas -un ūberkrutais mantojums no vecākiem)!
 -  Simfonijas akustiku nedaudz modernizēju: piemeklēju (ВЧ) pīkstuli, ir viens kvalitatīvs (СЧ) skaļrunis no Vācijas atvests, atliek vēl vienu izrakt un akustikai nav vērtības!
 Jaunas tehnoloģijas...a kas vainas vecajām un joprojām skan godam!

----------


## GuntisK

> Un tu naivi tici tam vīrelim, kurš vistacamāk ir katru-dienu-pālī !?


 Neticu, ka cilvēki sūtītu pie vīreļa, kas dienu no dienas "met iekšā". Tā ka nevajag izteikt pārsteidzīgus apgalvojumus.

----------


## Didzis

8AS1 bija itkā pārejas variants no Simfonijas tumbas uz AS35.  8AS1 tika būvēta pēc Simfonijas akustikas tehnoloģijas, kas protams nebija labākais variants, jo kompresijas skaļrunis 8GD1 tumbas korpusu vienkārši "purināja". Tāpēc jau tika izgatavotaAS35 ar līmētu korpusu. Simfonijas tumba nenoliedzami ir unikāla gan ar savu skaņas spiedienu, gan arī ar skanējumu, tikai tās korpusam parasti vajag taisīt kapitālremontu, jo vecā līme ir vienkārši sabirusi. Ja runa iet par uzvarām starptautiskajās izstādēs, tad vislielākie panākumi liekas bija radiouztvērējam Festivāls, kuram vienkārši Pasaulē nav analoga, bet citādi jau gan Simfonijai, gan Viktorijai savas prīzes tika. Jāmēģina atrast tā interneta lapa, kur par to rakstīts. Festivāla 6GD1 ir vēl iespaidīgāks skaļrunis par Simfonijas 6GD2, tikai to laikam tagad būs grūti dabūt. Es jau arī RRR bodē interesējos par 6GD2 skaļruņiem, bet diemžēl to ražošana nenotiek. Žēl- es domāju, ka tiem varētu būt neslikts noiets.

----------


## Mairis

Moš kāds var atklāt noslēpumu, kādi izskatās tie 8GD1 skaļruņi un kāda tā izslavētā simfonijas tumba?

----------


## Vaz3

Ar S300 jūs domājāt šitās?

Viņas tiešām tik labi skan kā jūs rakstat?

----------


## Mairis

> Ar S300 jūs domājāt šitās?
> 
> Viņas tiešām tik labi skan kā jūs rakstat?


 
Tās čista nav. S300 ir līdzīgas S-90

----------


## Vitalii

> Moš kāds var atklāt noslēpumu, kādi izskatās tie 8GD1 skaļruņi un kāda tā izslavētā simfonijas tumba?


  ::   - Izslavētā 'SIMFONIJ' akustiskā kaste - http://www.atix.blogs.lv (vecā rrr tumba) tāda ar viņa izskatās pēc gadiem 37...
         vai meklē iekš saita - http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv

----------


## Didzis

Te 8GD1 bilde http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/attachment. ... 1114714672

----------


## Vaz3

RRR Mājaslapā rakstīts ka tās ir S300!Es jau ar domāju ka šitās,varbīt jūs domājat SM300?
SM300

----------


## Vitalii

..tas gan neattiecas uz RRR produkciju - ko sakat par Kliver AC200-001 ( НЧ) - skaļrunis 40.cm - diametrā un skaņas jūtība - 93Db/m

----------


## Vaz3

Pirmoreiz to redzu...

----------


## uldisb

Nedomāju, ka skaļruņu mainīšana uzlabos Simfonijas tumbas skanējumu. Vienā krievu saitā ir labs rakstinsh kā uzlabot sho tumbu: Nomainīt vecos vadus (starp citu efekts tuuliitējs); pārbaudīt esošo filtru vai vislabaak nomainiit, esošie 4 elektrolīti imitē 1 nepolāro 40 mkf kondensatoru, diemzhēl filtrs ir savākts no tolaik pieejamiem materiāliem masveida ražošanai. Būtu ideāli, ja uztītu tādu pašu L bez serdeņa. Pats filtrs pēc el. nomināliem ir pareizs; jā nostiprināt pašu kasti, ja kas atlimējies, izžuvis. Var mēģināt ar kaadu voiloku iztapseet no iekšpuses. Rakstā iesaka mainīt filtru, mēģināju, bet subjektīvi salīdzinot skaņu, orģinālā labāk. Bet tā jau gaumes lieta. Hi END varbuut nav, Bet istabai HI FI pat ļoti labs. Ak jā, ar lampu pastiprinātāju.

----------


## Vitalii

...nomainot akustikas iekšējos vadus uz resnākiem, īpaši neko neuzlabo - jo galvēnā akustikas vērtība ir tās 6ГД-2 skaļrunis.
      -( СЧ ) Vidējai joslai 3ГД-1 РРЗ                                                                                     ( droši var mainīt uz platjoslas skaļruni)
        -( ВЧ )  pīkstulis      1ГД-1 РРЗ   ar atskaņošanas diapozonu līdz 16 000Hz ( šim vērtību neredzu) 
   akustikas jauda līdz 6W ...un ievietojot jaunus skaļruņus - ( СЧ )un ( BЧ ) tiem filtru korekcija būs nepieciešama. 
    Korpusa modificēšana un restaurēšana jau na ļjubitelja.

----------


## Didzis

Tas, kā filtrs Simfonijai nav tas labākais, gan ir taisnība. Ja uztin normālu spoli un elektrolītiskos kondensātorus nomaina pret papīrniekiem, tad protams ir labāk. Montāžas vadi neko būtiski neietekmēs, jo skaļruņi ir 8 un 12 omīgi un pie tādām pretestībām pāris sprīžus garš vads neko būtisku skaņā nevar ietekmēt. Cita lieta, ka orģinālie vadi ir reti draņķīgi un priekš normālas montāžas vajag ņemt  normālus vadus. Par pīkstuli- grūti pateikt. Tie 16kHz vismaz godīgi uzdoti. Tagad jau modernākais 3GD-2 saļrunis pēkšņi no 3W skaļruņā pārtapis par 6W skaļruni un augšasarī pēkšņi sācis atskaņot līdz 22kHz. Viss jau atkarīgs, kā mēra un kādu frekvenču raksturlīknes nevienmērību uzdod. Pēc grāmatas Augstākās klases stereoradiolas datiem 1GD-3 skaļrunis atskaņo frekvences 5000-18000Hz un 3GD-2 arī 5000-18000Hz pie frekvenču nevienmērības 12dB. Ja jau 3GD-2 pēkšņi sācis atskaņot 22kHz, tad jau 1GD-3 arī to dara. Lai kā arī nebūtu, 6GD2 Simfonijas tumbā ir ļoti labs skaļrunis arī vēl tāgad pie mūsdienu prasībām.

----------


## uldisb

Es vairaak domaaju par taa vada nomaiņu, kas uz pastiprinātāju.
Par kHz ko dzird cilveeks. Teoreetiski uzskata ka liidz 20 kHz. Praktiski kaa nu kuram tas dievs devis to dzirdi taa arii ir, kura ar gadiem diemzheel iet mazumaa. Man jauniibaa bija iespeeja paeksperimenteet, jo bija tehniskaas iespeejas (radiomaajaa studijas aparatuura). Personiigi es dzirdeeju knapi 16 kHz, viens kolēģis tuvu pie 18 kHz, bet 20 neviens nedzirdeeja. Ar gadiem shii iipashiiba samazinaas. Un vispaar tie forshie sķiivji ap 10-12 kHz. Klavierei peedeejaas oktaavas peedeejais taustinsh ir  apm 8 kHz.

----------


## JS

Tagad atceros, ka vecākos S-90 modeļos atradās 8GD1, tāpēc arī likās, ka tās skan labāk kopā ar U-101.

----------


## MONKEY

> Ja runa iet par muzikas skaļumu, tad viss ir relatīvi. Viena lieta ir zem šmigas klausīties stuku-buku muzičku, kad griez cik gribi, vienalga par maz, cita lieta, kad ap galvu naktī lido ods un neparko nevar aizmigt no tās '"skaļās" sīkšanas.


 Tumbas nekad negriežu skaļāk kā ir dzirami kropļojumi. Sienas ir normālas - neko nedzird, pat to kā viņš kinozāli klausās. Es nedzeru, neklausos zem šmigas mūziku.

Runājot par 3GD-2, tam skaļrunim nominālā ir 3w, bet tā Паспортная электрическая мощность ( pat nezinu kā tas pareizi tulkojas ) - 6w. Gan jau tos 6w tagad uzskata par nominālo jaudu.
8GD-1 skaļrunis - nominālā - 8w, Паспортная - 30w, pretestība - 8 omi, herci - 40-1000
30GD-1 skaļrunim - nominālā - 30w, Паспортная ( pases, vai kā, īsti nezinu ) - 70w, pretestība arī 8 omi, herci - 30-1000. Lūk tādas tās izmaiņas basiniekam notikušas. Vel joprojām nevaru beigt brīnīties par RRR ražojumiem, Latvijai vaismaz kautkas ar ko lepoties.

----------


## Didzis

MONKEY, par 8GDi un 30GD1 jaudām Tu raksti precīzi, bet ar frekvenču raksturlīkni nav tik vienkārši. 8GD1 tā ir no 40-1000Hz pie 12dB nevienmērības, bet 30GD1 no 30-1000Hz pie raksturlīknes nevienmērības 21dB un 10dB pie 60-1000Hz. 8GD1 pie 21dB  nevienmērības arī tā pāt kā 30GD1 atskaņo 30Hz apakšas. Pamatrezonanses frekvence abiem skaļruņiem ir 25+-5Hz, tā kā skaļruņi atšķiras tikai ar jaudu. Skaļruņu korpusi ir pilnīgi vienādi(ja neskaita padziļinājumu stiprinājumu skrūvju galviņām), atšķiras tikai magnēti un spoles tinumi, bet tas nekādīgi neietekmē raksturlīkni. Vēl interesanti skaņas spiediens dažādiem skaļruņiem. 6GD2 tas ir 0,27Pa, 8GD1- 0,2Pa bet  30GD1- 0,15Pa. Kautkur internetā redzēju kalkulātoru, kurš spiedienu Pa pārrēķina saprotamkā vētībā- skaļruņa jūtībā, bet slinkums meklēt. Lai kā arī nebūtu, bet 6GD2 dod gandrīz divreiz lielāku skaņas spiedienu nekā 30GD1.

----------


## uldisb

Jaa, par skaņas spiedienu. Šis ir paramatrs ko  skaļrunis speej dot aaraam, tas ir iekustināt gaisu taa lai taas svaarstiibas nonaak liidz muusu ausiim. Visiem papiira skaļruņiem shis spiediens ir lielaaks nekaa gumijniekiem. Taatad papiirs izraadaas kvalitatiivaaks materiaals skaļruņiem nekaa gumija, bet gruutaak izgatavojams. Praktiski tas izskatās taa, ja noliekam abas tumbas ( As35 un Simfonijas) blakus aaraa laukos, un aizejam savus 100 metrus taalaak un klausamies abas peec kaartas, tad papiirnirkus  dzirdeesim skaidri un saprotami, ar AS35 diez kas nebuus. Pat mazu raadzuku noliekot aaraa un kuram ir papiira murmulis un uzgriezham ka veel nekropļojas, dzird ļoti taalu. Šeit arī tā medaļas otras puse, ka papiirniekam vajag daudz mazaaku jaudu, vinji ir juutiigi principaa... bet gumijniekiem jaagaazh taa lielaa jauda iekshaa lai taa gumijotaa membraana kusteetos.

----------


## MONKEY

Kamēr nedabuju deviņdesmitnieci lietoju tumbu kurā ir vairāki papīra skaļruņi. Skaļruņi mazi - 11cm diametrā, un jauda arī skaitās maza. Strādāja dūšīgi   ::  . Vienīgi tos "modernos" basus nevarēja atskņot skaļi. Novēroju, ka 90niece iekustina isztabā durvju, logu stiklus un u.t.t, bet tā papīru skaļruņu tumba bija dzirdama kāpņu telpā un laukā aiz aizvērta loga skaļāk. Esu dzirdējis kā daudzi, kas lieto lielās, vecās estrādes tumbas ar papīra skaļruņiem saka ka tālu var dzirdēt. Vispār tas estrādes tumbas ir baigie monstri.
Kas atciecās uz simfonijas un citām vecajām tumbām, es arī lietoju divas samērā vecas tumbas http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/10mas1m.html , ja kas man uz vienas tādas tumbas ,kas vairs nav starp dzīvajiem   ::  , bija RRR zīmīte ar visu tumbas nosaukumu. Tagad nesen dabuju divas tumbas, kas nāca kādreiz līdzi maģim majak. Skaļruņi ir ar taurīti un kopumā visai interesanti, žēl ka abiem skaļruņiem drātis beigtas, jāmaina.

----------


## arnis

kas tur gruuts ::  0,2Pa ir 80dB, 0,27pa buus kkaadi 82,5dB. Tomeer toreiz tos paskaalus kakraz meeriija uz 0,1W nevis uz 1W, kaa to dara tagad. 
uldisb teica- Visiem papiira skaļruņiem shis spiediens ir lielaaks nekaa gumijniekiem
nav gan taisniiba( nepreciizi ). juutiibu primaari nosaka 3 lielumi- Aktiivais laukums( jo lielaaks, jo skaljaak ), Indukcija spolee( jo lielaaks, jo skaljaak , tobish teslas * metri) , un aktiivaa masa difuzoram( jo vieglaaks, jo skaljaak ) . Tas ka RRR produktiem gumija sanaaca klusaaka nekaa papiirs, es protams piekriitu( jo difuzors ta smagaaks ) , bet uz visiem produktiem( tb- skaljrunjiem ) gan es to viennoziimiigi negribeetu attiecinaat. Otra lieta- ja ir viens konkreets eksemplars - papiira skaljrunis, kuram piekare tiek nomainiita no piesuuciinata papiira uz gumijveidiigu piem- nju tad arii shaadi taadi mehaaniski parametri mainaas, kas rada savas izmainjas liiknee ( primaari 200-500hz , kaa noveerots ) , bet taadus produktus jau nav objektiivi vairs saliidzinaat, jo difuzora slodze piekares tuvumaa ta pieaug, kaa rezultaataa difuzoraa jaataisa izturiigaaks, smagaaks, ar taam ribaam iekshaa, kaa tam pasham 30gd-2 ( 75gdn-1 ) .  ( taakaa pashi to nezinaatu )

----------


## uldisb

Jaa. piekriitu Arnim par shiem trim parametriem. Diemzheel shie tris parametri tieshaa veidaa atsaucaas uz skaļruņu ražošanas izmaksaam. Un seerivveida razhoshanai tie nav pievilciigi, ne likt lielu magneetu, L, bet ļoti censhas atvieglot membraanu, kas savukaart krietni saiisina skaļruņa dziives garumu. Tiem, kas specializeejas skaļruņu remontaa darbs ir nodrošināts. Lielajiem skaļruņiem pat var pasūutiit remkomplektu (!!!)

----------


## arnis

man gan vairaak liekas ka dziives garumu primaari nosaka tam pievadiitaa jauda, patstaaviiga slodze materiaalam un liidz ar to aatraaks materiaala nogurums. Juusu piemineetie 8gd1 utml tachu arii ir izdziivojushi tikai taapeec, ka nav tikushi pakljauti ilgstohiem extremaaliem apstaaljiem :: )))
PS- esmu redzeejis pietiekami daudz veco laiku 4A28. 4A32 ar burtiski izirushaam piekareem diskoteeku tumbaas.

----------


## GuntisK

Tā gumija pie difuzora padara visu difuzoru smagāku, tas dod iespēju atskaņot zemākas frekvences. Tāpēc arī papīra skaļruņi nespēj tik "dūšīgi" atskaņot basu. Pašam kādreiz bija kāds monstrozs krievu laiku estrādes skaļrunis-viss difuzors no papīra (diezgan bieza), diametrs apm. 45cm, magnēts pie 1,5kg. Jauda-12w!!! Diezgan jutīga, radītais spiediens arī bija ok. Te parādās tā atkarība no laukuma un pārējām lietām. Vismaz labāks kā S-90, bet frekvences zemāk par 45hz normāli atskaņot nespēja.  ::

----------


## arnis

Gunti- bet pie visu citu parametru nemainiishanas pie smagaaka difuzora kopeejaa juutiiba arii kriitas ( tikai rezonanse samazinaas, kas dod lielaakas iespeejas zemajam basam.. kautgan jaasaka, ka 8gd1 un tamliidziigie tomeer ir ar eksluziivu juutiibu, ja tiek izmantoti maajas vajadziibaam( bet nu citi laiki toreiz bija un materiaali ) . Principaa papiiram un gumijai- tobish izmantotajam materiaalam piekaree objektiivos apstaakljos nevajadzeetu ietekmeet basa dziljumu ( pasham ir uz rokaam tikai PRO seerijas ar papiira membraanaam un piesuucinaataam piekareem ) , diezheel taa sanaacis, ka RRR izstraadaajumu gadiijumaa taa tas ir- bet arii tikai taapeec, ka tiek saliidzinaatas dazhaadu gadu desmitu tehnologjijas. Mazs Mms papiirniekiem automaatiski noziimee lielaaku kasti izmeeros. Liels Mms ( es gan domaaju ka ne taapeec, ka gumija, bet gan taapeec, ka lielaakas jaudas nodroshinaashanai vajag izturiigaaku un stingraaku difuzoru, kas sanaak arii biezaaks un smagaaks, attieciigi speej iztureet piekares-gumijas radiito slodzi difuzora aareejaas malaas). taatad- liels Mms uz taada pasha laukuma atkal samazina Vas, un skaljrunjus var izmantot mazaakaas kastees. Bet liidz ar to visu, kaa uzskataami redzams RRR gadiijumaa, arii juutiibas nokritaas. 0,35Pa uz 0,15Pa utml...
principaa domaaju ka TO laiku tehnologjijas nebija gatavas radiit papiirniekus, kas atskanjotu 25-30Hz . varbuut kaads var man atgaadinaat- agraak bija veel taadi monstri 2a-9 un 2a11 kurus es dabaa neredzeeju, bet cik zinu, tad shamiem bija 500mm un 0,45-0,5Pa ( 0,1W) kas shodienas izteiksmee buutu kakraz 98-99dB/w/m. jautaajums- vai tiem piekare bija gumijas jeb papiira, viens, un otrs- kaapeec man liekas, ka specifikaacijaas arii zemaakaa frekvence bija noraadiita 35Hz.

----------


## GuntisK

Jā-jutība krītas. Bet piem. 75GDN jutība nav pārāk maza- 86db, kaut gan prasītos biku vairāk.   ::  Man te par šiem skaļruņiem radās jautājums - kas tad īsti nosaka to jaudu-spolesvada šķērsgriezums? Varbūt kas cits.  Tīri intereses pēc...

----------


## AndrisZ

Pamatā divi faktori.
1. Kādu jaudu siltumā spole var atdot apkārtējai videi pati nesadegot,
2. Pieļaujamais nelineāro kropļojumu koeficients.

----------


## arnis

turpinot AndrisZ iesaakto- par siltumu apkaarteejai videi- tad svariigi ir arii pashas spoles diametrs un tam apkaart esoshais laukums un taa siltumvadiitspeeja. Triviaali sakot- jo lielaaks magneets, jo labaaka dzeseeshana - vismaz taa vajadzeetu buut. Es te veel taa pa ausu galam saklausiiju taadu fraazi, ka redz- tagad jau kaadu laiku ir jau neodiima piejaukumi, kas samazina magneeta izmeerus, cik sapratu tas Nd(x)Fe(x)O(x) sajaukums rada speeciigaaku magneetisko lauku, liidz ar ko vairs nevajag tik lielu magneetu . Dazhiem modeljiem liidz ar to ir radushaas probleemas ar siltuma novadi, liidz ar ko spoliite vairaak karst, un teiksim - termaalaa kompresija pieaug ( zemaaki dB uz lielaakaam jaudaam)  ( bet tas noteikti nav attiecinaams pilniigi visiem modeljiem, kuraa ir neodiima piejaukumi )

----------


## uldisb

Jaa, tieshaam interesanti, nu nav pie rokas neviena skaļrujna lai nomeeriitu taa pretestiibu. Kaadu pretestiibu? Tiiro omisko un kaut ko reeķinaasim kaa liidzstraavai kaut caur skaļruni liidzstraava nepluust? Vai tomeer komplekso pretestiibu maiņstraavai ņemot veeraa R un L??? kuru nemaz nomeeriit nevar, tikai izreeķināt un ta pie konkreetas frekvences, labi, pienjemsim zemaako f.

----------


## linux

Kur īsti Rīgā atrodas tas RRR veikals, nekad neesmu bijis, bet ir vēlēšanās iegriezties tur un apskatīties?  ::

----------


## JS

Zinu, ka viens veikals ir pasa Rigas Radio Rupnica Kurzemes prospekta 3.

----------


## MONKEY

Šinī adresē artadīsi vajadzīgās adreses, kur tad tā Radiotehnika ir http://estate.rrr.lv/ . Tur pat ir dažas interesantas bildes.

----------


## Mairis

Es biju tajā veikalā, kas ir rūpnīcā, biju dziļi vīlies, tur nebija ko pirkt. Beigās izlēmu, ka S-400, jo nekā jaudīga cita nebija-beigās izrādījās, ka viņiem tikai viena tāda tumba. Nu neko, nopirku tikai vienu. A tie Subji gan tur bija kādi 5 vai 6

----------


## MONKEY

Sen jau kārojās nopirkt kādas RRR tumbas, un nopirku tumbas, kuras kādreiz baigi gribējās dabūt. Man tagad ir 13 dažādas tumbas, un no tām tikai 2 nav Radiotehnikas, un viena ir pārbūvēta Radiotehnika. Drīz nebūs vietas kur pašam dzīvot, bet nu tā esmu tai Radiotehnikai pieķēries, ka nespēju no tumbām šķirties   ::  . Nu esmu baigais RRR fanāts ( labi ka man ir kas manu fanātismu atbalsta   ::  ), un neatkarīgi ne no kā man RRR ir vislabākā. Tā ir atbilde uz šīs tēmas virsrakstu.




> Ja runa iet par uzvarām starptautiskajās izstādēs, tad vislielākie panākumi liekas bija radiouztvērējam Festivāls, kuram vienkārši Pasaulē nav analoga, bet citādi jau gan Simfonijai, gan Viktorijai savas prīzes tika. Jāmēģina atrast tā interneta lapa, kur par to rakstīts.


 Varbūt negribi pacensties to adresi atrast, būs vertīga informācija, ko palasīties. Didzi, ja nav slimkums pastāsti vairāk par RRR. Tev te ir vairāki interesanti stāsti par RRR, kurus intersanti lasīt.

----------

